# 14+lb bass caught?



## slf (Feb 4, 2005)

Heard that a 14lb plus largemouth was caught in a farm pond near East Canton Ohio yesterday. Anybody else hear of this? I will post if any more info is avalable.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

I will throw out that your resource is probably wrong(or thiers), this was probably billy bob the bass fisher who caught a 7lb fish and has thought all his 3lb fish were 5-8lb fish. not to be a downer, this should come with a disclaimer that I am a sceptic. but I my opinion there is such a slim chance of a 14lb bass in ohio it may as well be impossible, but wierder things have happened.


----------



## Fishin4Busch (Mar 31, 2008)

It's defiantly not impossible, but the chances of one that big comin from ohio might be


----------



## KATKING (Jun 10, 2006)

its hard to belive a 14 lber was caught in ohio...but from an old farm pond i guess maybe anythings possiable


----------



## fshnfreak (Feb 24, 2007)

well a 14 lb bass is highly unlikely i think it may be obtainable in the right aquatic ecosystem since the state record fish caught in 1976 from a farm pong weighed in at 13lbs 2.08 ounces. but if there was a 14 lber caught it should be in the record books cuz that is a hog from any state.


----------



## firehawkmph (Aug 14, 2008)

Years ago my brother-in-law talked me into buying digital scales when they first came out. It's amazing how much my fish shrunk after that. His quip after that was if you wanted your '5#' bass to be a 5# bass, don't put it on the scale. LOL
Mike Hawkins


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Anything is possible in the right conditions.I've personally caught (2) 12 1/2lb bass in NE Ohio.I cannot tell you where I caught them because I live on Lake Rockwell  .I have a picture hanging in my baitshop of a 10lb 6oz bass one of my customers caught at a gravel pit in North Canton this spring.The fish was already spawned out and would have been an easy 12 1/2-13lber before she dropped her eggs.I'll get a picture up asap just for the guys that think all big fish mentioned without a picture is nothing but a fish story.........Mark


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm posting this pic for Mark in regards to his post above.....


----------



## WalleyeFreak (Sep 29, 2008)

Does anyone know how the fishing is at Seneca Lake right now. I did real good in the spring fishing for saugeye from shore. In fact two days in a row myself and two of my friends caught our limit of 18.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Lets hear some estimates on this weight.
I didnt weigh it,but it was 24 1/2 inches long.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

I would say roughly 6 lbs.


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

8 lbs...........


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Lewis, it's hard to tell because your holding the fish with your arm extended which makes it harder to determine it's true girth.She's is one beautiful fish though.I'm gonna guess 7 - 7 1/2lbs................Mark


----------



## slf (Feb 4, 2005)

I talked to the guy that said he saw this bass. He said you could have put a volleyball in it's mouth and the scale they used was one of those cheap spring loaded kind that only went to 14lbs, and it burried it. He did say the guy was going to take to get officially weighed and measured. Like most of you, I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

Lewis....thats a pig!! I too am saying between 7-8lbs. The other poster is holding a simular fish, not a 12 pounder


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Lewis...8+ for sure, when the eyeballs look the size of quarters...even with a proper arm extension  they usually tip or pass 8lbs  



what about this one on the left?, you can even subtract for the disproportionate arm extension and full moon effect with the two other fish to it's side    

Double digit legits in this region are far apart and rarely seen, often heard of though...

nip


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

I figured to further hijack the 14lb bass thread... what about this one from LaDue...guesses?



www.dobass.com


----------



## OldSchool (Oct 18, 2006)

Great catch Lewis. :B 
I would guess that it was in that 6-7 lb range..

Here is a calculator from LBF.
http://www.landbigfish.com/calculators/fishweight.cfm

You have the length so the guess work comes with the girth. Eyeballing the picture (using the fish itself as the 24in reference)... not as big around as it is long so maybe 14 inches at a guess. viola you have 7lbs.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Nipididdee said:


> I figured to further hijack the 14lb bass thread... what about this one from LaDue...guesses?
> 
> 
> 
> www.dobass.com


I'll say 7.86??


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Smallmouth, my customer had the fish officially weighed the day after it was caught.........10lbs 6oz. Don't know what else I can say.I saw the fish in person and knew it was 10lbs before it was weighed.I would have liked to seen it 3 weeks before when she was full of eggs.Rarely do pictures do a large fish any justice. 
I used to fish some out of the way ponds in Geneva a couple years back. I had a school of bass swim by one day that was just scary.I threw my 10" rubber worm in ahead of the school and the smallest and fastest fish inhaled the worm.Weighed it on the digital scale and it was 9lb 10oz,then released.The other 7-8 fish in the school were considerably larger by many lbs.I'm going to say the 2 largest fish in the school went well over 14lbs.I'm not an idiot nor do I need to give false information or tell fish stories.Just want to let you know what I've witnessed first hand over my many years of fishing. There are bodies of water in NE Ohio that produce massive bass, they're just not open to the public.Mark my words on this one.The next 2 Ohio records for crappie and bass will be caught/broken from Roaming Rock Shores in Astabula.The conditions there are just perfect for breeding huge fish...........Mark


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice going Lewis!:B With a gut like that (the bass ) I would guess right around the 8# mark. Did you get it out of the crappie hole or the big lake?


----------



## tmerk (Aug 22, 2007)

Since we're guessing weights, what would you guys say these are? All three caught from the same pond this year. 

My estimates were about 5 for the first, 6+ for the second, and 6+ for the third. Am I way out of line?


----------



## OldSchool (Oct 18, 2006)

tmerk said:


> Since we're guessing weights, what would you guys say these are? All three caught from the same pond this year.
> 
> My estimates were about 5 for the first, 6+ for the second, and 6+ for the third. Am I way out of line?


Well you asked so don't get steamed at the results....
Not always easy to tell from pictures but I would say that fish #1 wouldn't make 4 lbs... I'd bet on 3lb 10oz.
#2 looks (to me) to be the biggest of the 3... I'd believe something right around 5lb. 
#3 4lbs maybe an oz or two more.

That said, all of them are nice fish and would be a good catch on any day.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Those are all 5 lb+, nice fish, pm me directions to pond please!


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

i,d bt a weeks wages theres a 14 pound bass in ohio.


----------



## Tall cool one (Jul 13, 2006)

Went to hocking college from '78-'80 and that pit right next to it used to give up some massive fish! The biggest I could land was 27 1/2" but hooked ones that made it look small and broke me off on the shoreline willows before I could land them.A 14lb'er in Ohio? I can believe it,TC1


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

I second the request to directions to that pond  

Actually if you want I'd be glad to tag a long with you next time you go there, I need to catch a 6lb bass in Ohio!

If I had to bet, I would have to say that there is most definitely a state record fish in ohio, several of them...but the question is will one ever be caught? It's funny how so many people, have caughten unphotgraphed fish that are a hair under the record...or have seen or lost fish that would shatter the record...but the old record still stands. I'm not saying that nobody has seen or lost a record fish, but there are just too many people out there who can't make a good weight estimate on the fish. The record will probably be broken, not sure when though.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Ron...it came out of the big lake 
I too, figured it was a little over 8lbs.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Lewis, nice fish. I estimate 7 to 7.5 lbs.


----------



## tmerk (Aug 22, 2007)

Nah, I'm not mad. I figured there would be a difference of opinion. They were all great catches, for sure. Biggest bass I have caught in Ohio hands down, though.


----------



## OldSchool (Oct 18, 2006)

Great attitude to go with those nice fish there tmerk.

Folks here will find that I am a bit on the conservative side but ever since I got an electronic scale my fish all have seemed to shrink. I havent seen a 5lb bass all year and even something in the 4lb class has gotten to be a rare catch.  

The secret is to enjoy them all... dink to big hawg.


----------



## tmerk (Aug 22, 2007)

That's why I haven't purchased a scale! I'm happy whether I'm catching 10-12 inch smallies on the creek or pullin' some of those big boys from the pond. They all put a bend in the rod and a smile on my face!


----------

